# FX Brokers in UAE



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi 

I am just trying to get some info from on the ground as looking for change of job to the UAE ,i am an FX trader in an investment bank the uk and looking for FX brokers trading shops in the UAE if anyone has local info

Thanks in advance


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Plenty of them but all bucket shops, strongly advise you stay with your usual bank/broker.
Some brokers have local representations here like Alpari, Oanda,...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Helios said:


> Plenty of them but all bucket shops


It always surprised me at just how many international finance houses operated from an apartment in Bur Dubai.


----------

